# Win 7 x64 + Nero 6 ?



## Hagrid (14. Februar 2010)

Hallo mal wieder.
(richtiger Thread?!)

Wie der Titel schon sagt, ich habe Windows 7 x64 und habe bei meinem Vater noch Nero 6 ausgegraben. Leider gibt es da ein paar Kompatibilitätsprobleme...
Gibt es i-welche Updates oder so dafür???

Danke für Hilfe eurerseits...

MfG Hagrid


----------



## klyer (14. Februar 2010)

Hagrid schrieb:


> ... Nero 6 ausgegraben. Leider gibt es da ein paar Kompatibilitätsprobleme...
> Gibt es i-welche Updates oder so dafür???
> MfG Hagrid



man sollte dann schon ein aktuelles nehmen  

ich nutze das kostenlose prog. DeepBurner.
wenn du nicht auf so viel wert auf extras wie nero legst, dann genügt das vollkomen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. Februar 2010)

Das du Nero 6 unter win7 zum laufen bekommst ist eher unwarscheinlich, aber wenn du die win7 pro Version besitzt kannst du es im xp Modus starten da müsste es gehen


----------



## riedochs (14. Februar 2010)

Mit der RC funktionierte Nero6 problemlos unter Win7 x64. Vista x64 war auch kein Problem. Mit der Win 7 Final habe ich es noch nicht versucht.


----------



## klyer (14. Februar 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Das du Nero 6 unter win7 zum laufen bekommst ist eher unwarscheinlich, aber wenn du die win7 pro Version besitzt kannst du es im xp Modus starten da müsste es gehen



aber extra ein xp modus installieren nur für nero 6?

wie sieht es denn mit dem kompatibilitätsmodus aus?


----------



## Raeven (14. Februar 2010)

Wenn dann ein neueres Tool. Es gibt aber auch jede Menge Freeware mit den gleiche Funktionen die aber den PC nicht so belasten wie Nero.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (14. Februar 2010)

Ich benutze immer noch Nero 7 unter Win 7 Ultimate 64Bit.


----------



## Hagrid (14. Februar 2010)

Raeven schrieb:


> Wenn dann ein neueres Tool. Es gibt aber auch jede Menge Freeware mit den gleiche Funktionen die aber den PC nicht so belasten wie Nero.



Zum Beispiel?

btw Habe aus Versehen CDBurnerXP i-wie verschoben, sodass das nicht mehr funktioniert. Schon mehrmals neu installiert, immer dieselbe Fehlermeldung:
Fehlercode 5.


----------



## Raeven (14. Februar 2010)

Ashampoo Burning Studio 2010 z.B. 
Ashampoo Burning Studio 2010 - Vollversion - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Hagrid (14. Februar 2010)

Ok. Schon runtergeladen. Thx.

Hat einer ne Idee bei CDBurnerXP??


----------



## Raeven (14. Februar 2010)

Hagrid schrieb:


> Ok. Schon runtergeladen. Thx.
> 
> Hat einer ne Idee bei CDBurnerXP??


 Findest du auch bei Chip 
CDBurnerXP - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Hagrid (14. Februar 2010)

Hagrid schrieb:


> Schon mehrmals neu installiert



Wie gesagt, schon gemacht...


----------



## Raeven (14. Februar 2010)

Hagrid schrieb:


> Ok. Schon runtergeladen. Thx.
> 
> Hat einer ne Idee bei CDBurnerXP??


 

aufgrund des Installationsverzeichnis sieht man das es ein 32 bit Programm ist , versuch mal den Kompalitäts Modus und " als Admin " ausführen.


----------



## HoRRn (13. Februar 2016)

riedochs schrieb:


> Mit der RC funktionierte Nero6 problemlos unter Win7 x64. Vista x64 war auch kein Problem. Mit der Win 7 Final habe ich es noch nicht versucht.



Was bedeutet RC?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (14. Februar 2016)

HoRRn schrieb:


> Was bedeutet RC?



"Release Candidate"
https://www.google.de/?gws_rd=ssl#q=release+candidate


----------

